

Humor: "Hello World" programs - vaksel
http://www.infiltec.com/j-h-wrld.htm

======
JMostert
I still crack up every time I see the "master programmer" part, which uses
COM. The joke here is the ridiculous overhead that the COM boilerplate is
putting in isn't even exaggerated -- most of this stuff would actually feature
in a real-world program. (Of course, in a real-world program it would be a
relatively smaller.)

~~~
clistctrl
COM was the hammer for the longest time, i'm glad .NET is making its way :)

------
jerryji
As classic as it is, I don't feel like voting up something that has not been
developed for the past 12 years.

------
eru
Compare "The Evolution of a Haskell Programmer"
(<http://www.willamette.edu/~fruehr/haskell/evolution.html>)

------
cesare
Old but gold.

